
Show HN: GitCash - On-Chain Bitcoin Cash Tipping on GitHub - idealboy
https://gitcash.io
======
imtringued
The project might need a different name that doesn't contain "Git". Github and
older trademarks have been grandfathered in.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17289138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17289138)

~~~
iatek
The is really good info to know as I was planning a "Git..." side project.

